# Dumme Frage



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage,
ich habe schon als Energielektroniker gearbeitet und habe mit S7 schon bischen was zu tun gehabt. Momental bin Arbeitslos und möchte bischen meine Erfarung mit SPS 7 verbessert.
Könntet jemand vielleicht Zeit für mich haben und z.B. an mich eine Aufgabe ( nicht Schwirige erst ) schiecken per Email und ich versuche einege Programme schreiben.
Und wenn was stimmt nicht, dann versuchen zu erklären.


Gruß waldy

P.S. ich wolte schon irgendwo auf Basis als "Anfängerprogrammierer" anfangen und damit meine Kenntnisse verbessern. aber habe keine ähnliches Stelle gefunden, die Firmen woolen schon Fertige SPS Programmierer haben.


----------



## Josef (14 September 2005)

Hallo Energieelektroniker!

Habe soeben eine wunderschöne Aufgabe für dich ausgedacht,
du mußt dich aber noch ein bißchen gedulden, ich muß sie
noch richtig und verständlich formulieren und ein Technologie schema
dazu zeichnen.  

cu
Josef


----------



## Kai (14 September 2005)

Also ich kann nur die Bücher von Wellenreuther/Zastrow empfehlen. 

Sehr gut zum Selbststudium geeignet, mit einer Unmenge von Aufgaben mit Lösungen. 

Die Bücher gibt es sowohl für STEP 5 als auch für STEP 7.

http://www.vieweg.de/index.php?do=l...ellenreuther&quick.x=4&quick.y=3&product=book

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker (14 September 2005)

wir hatten hier im forum schon mehrmals die frage nach schulungen / -unterlagen.

musst du mal ein bisschen suchen. :wink: 

diese seiten habe ich auf die schnelle gefunden. solltest du dir mal ansehen.


http://www2.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4038&start=0
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=717&highlight=sps+kurs
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=950&highlight=sps+kurs


----------



## waldy (14 September 2005)

Hallo,
habe die Bücher schon früher mal gelesen - na ja.
Ich würde sagen - das für Einsteiger ist das schwirig.
OK - ich habe schon Grundkenntnisse von Simatic- kann ich etwas schon verstehen. Ohne diese Grundkenntnisse  - wie eine neue Stern entdecken.

Aber ich finde eine Gutee Idee, hier in Forum eine Lehrgang für Einsteiger machen.
Eine erklärt - und alle folgen nach ihn und machen kleine Aufgabe. Das finde ich hier Super. Da kann man eine Thermin machen und hier melden sich bestmmt ein paar Leute, welche möchten hier ein bischen was lernen.
Ich habe hier füher in Forum schon über welche Funktion welche Frage gestellt - und erlich gesagt- hier habe ich deutliche erklärung bekommen als in zehn Bücher über diese Funktion lesen.
Das ist so ähnlich wie, wieviel ist 

2 plus 2 mal 2 durch 2 ist ?

kann jemand schon Richtige Antwort sagen?

gruß waldy / Energieelektroniker


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Mit den Links von Volker hast du schon ne Menge Informationen zusammen.

Ich hab da nur noch einen Rat für dich... und nicht falsch verstehen.

Vielleicht solltest du dich nicht nur mit S7 beschäftigen, sondern auch deine Rechtschreibung etwas verbessern.


----------



## waldy (14 September 2005)

Hi, 
Dankie für Hinweis, mit Rechtschreibung bin ich auch dran.
gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (14 September 2005)

Hallo waldy,

Hier kommt die Aufgabe, ich hoffe sie gefaellt dir.

Du bist bei einer Baeckerei eingestellt worden und
dein Vorgesetzter moechte das du folgendes Problem
loesst.
Es werden in der Baeckerei dauernd Broetchen gebacken.
Am Anfang muss man Mehl, Wasser, Oel, Zucker, Hefe
und Salz in einem Mixer miteinander vermischen.
Es passt dort genau 300kg Teig rein. Dieser wird
ca 5min im Mixer geknetet und dann ausgekippt in
einen Trichter. Von dort gelangt der Teig in eine
Teigteilmaschine die aus dem Teig einzelne Teiglinge
macht aus denen dann die Broetchen gebacken werden.
Diese Teiglinge muessen staendig auf ihr Gewicht
kontroliert werden, um wenn das Gewicht nicht mehr
stimmt manuelle einstellungen am Teigteiler vorzunehmen.

Die Person die das macht hat aber auch noch andere
Aufgaben zu erledigen, und deshalb kommt es vor
das Sie vergisst die Teiglinge regelmaessig zu
verwiegen.

Dein Vorgesetzter ist dort Technischer Leiter
und er moechte nun dass du ein Programm schreibst,
welches jeden dritten Teig der aus dem Mixer kommt
erkennt und an der Teiglingswaage eine gruene Melde-
leuchte aktiviert. Nachdem die Person die Teiglinge
gewogen hat soll sie eine Taste betaetigen, so
dass die Meldeleuchte wieder aus geht und das 
Spiel von vorne beginnen kann.

Die Anlage wird von einer S7-400 gesteuert. Der
Vorgesetzte mochte aber am S7 Programm keine aenderungen
vornehmen, weil das Programm vom Anlagenhersteller
betreut wird. So hat er dafuer eine Siemens Logo
gekauft die du nun Programmieren sollst.


Zuordnungstabelle:

```
Eingansvariable            Betriebsmittel Kennzeichen                   logische Zuordnung
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rueckstelltaste                         S1                            Taste betaetigt  S1=1
Positionsschalter am Deckel             S2                            Deckel auf       S2=1

Ausgangsvariable
Meldeleuchte                            H1                            Leuchte an Q1=1
```

Zuordnung bei der Logo:

S1=E1
S2=E2
H1=Q1



Technologieschema:






Ich hoffe dir gefällt die Aufgabe?

cu
Josef


----------



## waldy (15 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
Danke für Aufgabe, das ist wirklich sehr interesante Sache.
Normaleweise das  ist nichts Schwiriger , nur wie immer habe ich dabei ein paar Frage dazu.

1 - wofür ist  Schalter S2 vorgesehen ? 

2 - Und wie wird Stuckzahl realisiert? Mit Lichtschränke / Lichttaste, oder etwas anderes?


gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (15 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> .... wofür ist  Schalter S2 vorgesehen ? ....



Der Positions Schalter S2 ist betätigt wenn der Deckel am Mixer geöffnet ist, nur
wenn der Deckel geöffnet ist kann der Teig im Mixer in den Trichter gekippt
werden. Also alle drei Teige wird der Schalter genau drei mal betätigt.
In der Zuordnungstabelle habe ich ihn fälschlicherweise als Grenzschalter
bezeichnet. Positionsschalter  ist eine bessere Bezeichnung.



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und wie wird Stuckzahl realisiert? Mit Lichtschränke / Lichttaste, oder etwas anderes? ...



Die Stückzahl wird berechnet mit der Formel   *St=T/t*

wobei gilt:

```
St = Stückzahl
T  = Teigmenge in Gramm
t  = Teiglingsgewicht in Gramm
```

Aber die Stückzahl brauchst du eigentlich nicht zu berücksichtigen für das
Programm.

cu
Josef


----------



## waldy (16 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
jetzt denke ich so weit ist alles klar.
Und wieder eine Frage
Wenn Programm in Logokonsole ist geschrieben,
wie kann man diese Programmbild kopieren und da rein in Forum einfügen. Ich wolte früher ein mal eine Programm von S7 in FUP in forum einfügen, aber habe es nicht geschaft.
Deine Technoschema ist sehr Gut gezeichnet.

Gruß waldy


----------



## volker (16 September 2005)

erzeuge mit ALT + DRUCK eine screencopy vom bildschirm.
füge dieses in der zwischenablage liegende bild in ein bildbearbeitungs/anzeige -programm (z.b. iview) ein.
schneide den relevanten teil aus und speicher den irgendwohin.

wenn du im forum eine mail schreibst füge dieses bild als attachment hinzu.


----------



## Josef (16 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie kann man diese Programmbild kopieren und da rein in Forum ...



Du kannst z.B Logosoft!Comfort V5.0 Demo herunterladen und Installieren. 
Das gibt es für Windows, Mac OS X und Linux.
Dann kannst du entweder mit der Windows Betriebssystem Funktion Bildschirmfoto 
(Ich unterstelle dir mal das du auf einem Windowssystem arbeitest) 
ein Bild von deinem Bildschirm machen 
und es im Forum via BBCode einfügen, 
oder ganz so wie es Volker beschrieben hat, 
oder die Logodatei per attachment anhängen.

cu
Josef


----------



## waldy (19 September 2005)

Hallo,
 ich machte es, wie  Volker beschrieben hat - aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich wolte Attachment hinzufügen- leider funktioniert es nicht.
Ich hatte schon mehrere mal probiert es hinzufügen - aber es geht nicht

gruß waldy


----------



## Kai (19 September 2005)

Für Attachments gelten folgende erlaubte Dateierweiterungen und Dateigrößen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/attach_rules.php?f=2

Was genau wolltest Du denn als Attachment hinzufügen? Ein Bild? Und wenn ja, in welchem Dateiformat ist das Bild und wie groß ist die Bilddatei?

Gruß Kai


----------



## waldy (19 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe wie Oben es war geschrieben, mit Alt + Druck habe ich Bild aus Logo kopiert, dann in Paint Programm von windows hinzugefühgt und bearbeitet. Gesamtegröße von Bild ist 1,68 MB (1.762.614 Bytes). Und in Attachments  Info steht , das bis 4 MGB Dateigrößen kann man einfügen.
gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (19 September 2005)

*Attachment Versuch!*



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich machte es, wie  Volker beschrieben hat - aber ohne Erfolg.
> Ich wolte Attachment hinzufügen- leider funktioniert es nicht.
> Ich hatte schon mehrere mal probiert es hinzufügen - aber es geht nicht
> ...



Hallo Waldy, bei mir geht es.
Du mußt folgendes machen:

Auf "Antwort erstellen" klicken.
Einen Titel wählen.
Deinen Text schreiben.
Auf "Attachment hinzufügen" klicken.
Auf "Durchsuchen" klicken und die Datei auswählen, dabei auf erlaubte, wie schon Kai geschrieben hat, Dateiendung und Dateigröße achten.
 Dann einen Kommentar für das Attachment eingeben.
 Auf "Attachment hinzufügen" klicken.
 Zum Schluß nicht vergessen auf "Absenden" klicken, vorher eventuell mit "Vorschau" auf Rechtschreibfehler kontrolieren.



mfg
Josef


----------



## volker (19 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Gesamtegröße von Bild ist 1,68 MB (1.762.614 Bytes).



bestimmt hast du das als bmp gespeichert. besser ist jpg oder gif.

ansonsten so vorgehen wie josef das beschrieben hat


----------



## Kai (19 September 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> waldy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und Bilder als bmp können nicht als Attachment hinzugefügt werden, siehe mein Link oben:

Images -> Maximale Upload Größe: 4 MB 

gif  jpeg  jpg  png  tga  tif 

Gruß Kai


----------



## waldy (19 September 2005)

test


----------



## waldy (19 September 2005)

Hallo,
jetzt alles klar,
habe Bild einfach als Format jpg. gespeichert und jetzt läuft alles Super
Und ist da Richtige Lösung für meine Aufgabe?
gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (19 September 2005)

*Wie Bild in LogoComfort?*

Hallo waldy,

Wie bekomme ich nun das Bild in die LogoComfort Software, damit
ich mit dem Programm eine Simulation starten kann um es zu Testen.
Kanst du es bitte noch als txt-Datei per Attachment ins Forum stellen.
Einfach die lsc Dateierweiterung mit txt überschreiben.
Oder aber mir per e-mail schicken.

cu
Josef


----------



## waldy (20 September 2005)

test


----------



## waldy (20 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
ich wolte an Dich per Email meine Programm zu schiecken - aber ich weiss nicht, wie muss man das  machen.
Ich habe deine Email Fenster geofnet, aber wie kann man da rein Program einfügen - das weiss ich nicht.
Deswegen habe ich Program als . txt überschrieben ( muss man wider als  . lsc umschreiben) und habe in Forum gestellt.
gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (20 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich habe deine Email Fenster geofnet, aber wie kann man da rein Program einfügen - das weiss ich nicht. ...



Hallo waldy,

Ja, habe ich gerade auch probiert, es geht nicht, man kann keine Attachments einfügen. Aber ich werde mir dein Programm das du 
weiter oben als Attachment gepostet hast mal herunterlanden und 
als Simulation laufen lassen, meine Lösung hat nicht so viele Schaltelemente
wie deine. Nur 2 Eingänge, 1 Zähler, 1 Impulsgeber und 1 Ausgang.

gruß
Josef


----------



## waldy (20 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
natürlich kann man nur mit einem Zähler programm schreiben,
aber:

1 - Wenn am Endschalter Kontakten sind mit dem Zeit älter , oder überhaupt schlächte Kontakt - dann brauchst Du schon eine so genannte " kontaktenfilter"

2- ich habe noch mit Logik "AND" Zähler als Speicher gemacht, z.B. wenn bei Spätere Erweiterung - Zähler muss nicht weiter zählen, sondern in gleichem Zustand bleiben.

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (20 September 2005)

einfachste Lösung


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann brauchst Du schon eine so genannte " kontaktenfilter" ...



Hallo waldy,

Dein Vorgesetzter, ist mit deiner Arbeit sehr zufriedenn, er ist nun auf deinen "kontaktenfilter" sehr aufmerksam geworden
er möchte das du ein Referat vor der Geschäftsführung hälst und ihnen
die Funktion des "kontaktenfilters" erklärst.
Schreibe ein Referat "Funktion des kontaktenfilter" und poste es als
Attachment.

Später, nach der Mittagspause, kamm die Dame von der Qualitätssicherung bei deinem Vorgesetzten vorbei und erklärte ihm
das die Meldeleuchte gar nie aus geht, immer wenn Sie vorbeigeht ist
die Meldeleuchte an, Sie vermutet nun das der Bediener nicht auf
die Resettaste drückt um sich vor der lästigen Verwiegung der Teiglinge
und der damit eventuell verbundenen nötigen feineinstellung des Teigteilers zu drücken. Die beide vereinbaren das die Meldeleuchte nun
gegen eine einzifferige 7-Segment ersetzt werden soll, so dass man genau
ablesen kann, der wievielte Teig es ist. Du sollst nun da du vorher die Aufgabe so gut glößt hast auch diese Aufgabe übernehmen, dazu wird die Logo Steuerung erweitert mit zusätzlichen Ausgängen sodass genügend zurverfügung stehen um die 7-Segmente der Anzeige Anzusteuern. 

cu
Josef


----------



## Josef (20 September 2005)

*Referat!*

Hallo waldy,

Das war ich mit dem obigen posting.
Kein Gast!

mfg
Josef


----------



## waldy (22 September 2005)

Idealer Schaltpunkt


----------



## waldy (22 September 2005)

Schaltpunkt bei Gebrauchte Endschalter


----------



## waldy (22 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
in Deutsch bin ich noch nicht so Stark geworden , auf russisch könnte ich vielleicht besser erklären

Also, Tehoretisch neue Endschalter hat "Sauber" Kontakte und Schaltet auch Sauber.
Aber das ist nur Tehorie, Praktisch in Betrieb sieht das ein bischen anderes aus.

Ich habe auch in Lebensmittelbereich gearbeitet. Und jede Wocheende die Anlage sauber gemacht werden mussen.
Dafür Firma XXX bestelt aus Zeitfirma Reiniger.
Und die Leute machen Sauber mit Wasserdruckreiniger die Anlage Sauber, so Gut wie die können.
Und nach jede Reinigung kann sein , das in Endschalter Wasser oder Feuchtigkeitschon drin geblieben  ist .
Und nach eine Woche in Endschalter kann man schon Wasser, bischen Fett oder ein paar Krakalake zu finden haben.
Dann die Kontakte Oxydieren, oder wegen Fett dekommt man auch keine Richtige Schaltdiagramm.

Bei Schlissung Endschalter, Kontakten von Endschalter ( wenn gucken unter Luper) kann man Grob sagen, viebrieren oder oder hat noch Bewegung (weiss nicht wie Richtig auf Deutsch es muss man aussagen). Und wegen Oxydierung in diese Zeit Kontakt zwischen Kontakten geht Weg.

Und desewegen braucht man so genannte " Kontakten Filter".

Na ja , Momental Hochdeutsch habe ich nocht nicht in Grif

gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

*Allerfeinstes Deutsch!*

Hallo waldy,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... in Deutsch bin ich noch nicht so Stark geworden , auf russisch könnte ich vielleicht besser erklären ...



Ich dachte schon du bist ein Dummkopf, und habe mich ganz herrlich hier
an meinem Mac darüber amüsiert.  

Ja das stimmt schon das die Kontakte durch Schmutz und Wasser ihre
Eingenschaften verändern (eigentlich komisch weil sie ja IP67 haben). 
Das was du als "Kontakten Filter" bezeichnest ist dann eine 
Softwareseitige entprellung des Positionsschalter, diese brauchst du 
aber auch bei einem neuen Positionsschalter, weil laut  
Siemensunterlagen die Prellzeit bei 2ms-4ms liegt. Sie kann aber
bei ungünstigen Bedingungen auch 40ms lang sein. Und wenn man die
Zykluszeit der Logo ausrechnet ( 1,5ms für die erkennung von 
der Zustandsänderung am Eingang + ca 0,1ms für die Ausführung 
der Zählerfunktion = ca 1,6ms) sieht man das der Schalter dann mehrmals 
den Zähler hochgezählt haben kann.  
Wenn du den Link oben unter Kontakte anklickst, findest du mehr
Informationen über Kontakte, im allerfeinsten richtigen Deutsch zum
üben.


PS: Ich arbeite übrigens auch in der Lebensmittel Branche. 
      In einer Großbäckerei  bei  Kamps Brot und Backwaren
      in Günzburg.


mfg
Josef


----------



## waldy (22 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,

Zitat:
"Ich dachte schon du bist ein Dummkopf, und habe mich ganz herrlich hier
an meinem Mac darüber amüsiert.   "

Ja Ja))
Am meine Erste Arbeitstag eine Kolleger hat mir gefragt:
" wi i i  e e e               h h a a e e i  i s s s t t t tt        DDDDuuuuuuuu?"

Ich denke Du hast auch eine Film Schwamkopf gesehen)
Ich dachte erst , was könnte ich ihm antworten.
Dann stehlt er andere Frage:
" Ve e e r r r s s s ttt e e e ss s s st t    DDUuuU  mmmiiiicccchhhh ???"

Dann dachte ich mir, kann man wirklich so auf deutsch sprechen?)
gruß waldy

P.S.  und wie heist die Dame aus Qualitätssicherung  ?  )


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich denke Du hast auch eine Film Schwamkopf gesehen ...



Du meinst wohl ob ich einen Film von Arnold Schwarzkopf gesehen
habe?  :shock: Ja, das habe ich in der Tat, aber mir gefallen Aufzeichnungen
von Rudolf Nurejev "Schwanensee" viel besser. 



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.  und wie heist die Dame aus Qualitätssicherung?



Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber Sie ist eine sehr nette schöne und
inteligente Dame. Wir sollten Ihr so schnell wie möglich die 7-Segment
Anzeige Programmieren.  :roll:  :roll: 

mfg
Josef


----------



## waldy (23 September 2005)

Bild 1


----------



## waldy (23 September 2005)

Bild 2


----------



## waldy (23 September 2005)

Hallo Josef, 
habe probiert Programm zu schreiben, Momental die kann nur bis 4 zählen)
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich in Richtige Richtung programmiere, oder kann man irgendwie mit andere Funktion gleiche Programm erstellen?
gruß waldy

P.S: Programm ist als    . txt gepostet


----------



## Josef (23 September 2005)

*Goldene Programmierregel!*



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich weiss nicht, ob ich in Richtige Richtung programmiere ...



Hallo waldy,

Ich habe das Programm simuliert aber ich habe den Fehler (Bug) auch 
noch nicht gefunden. Ich werde bei meinem Programm die Goldene
Programmierregel anwenden, nachder man ja immer so Programmieren,
soll das das Programm so kurz wie nur möglich ist und werde deshalb nur 
7 Ausgänge der Logo verwenden.







schönes Wochenende
Josef


----------



## waldy (24 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
natürlich kann man auch meine Program mit 7 ausgänge programmieren.
Ich habe in Programm nur kleine Erweiterung gemacht, damit am Logo bei Simulation kann man schon an Bild ( Monitor) auch Praktisch ansehen, welche Zahl kömmt raus.
Wenn mache ich mit 7 Ausgänge (sieh mal Bild S3), dann brauche ich schon Echte Segmente, sonst bei Logo-Simulation kann man nicht Richtig Ziffer erkennen.
Ich habe voll Version von Logo bekommen, und da drin ist schon Simulationprogramm eigefügt.

Und jetzt ich möchte gerne ansehen, wie sieht gleiche Programm bei Profi aus Kannst Du mal bitte die Programm zeigen?

gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (24 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und jetzt ich möchte gerne ansehen, wie sieht gleiche Programm bei Profi aus Kannst Du mal bitte die Programm zeigen ...



Hallo waldy,
Hm, das ist eine sehr schwere Aufgabe, erhlich gesagt bin ich immer
noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Schaltprogramm. 
Das kann noch Länger dauern, ich muß mir mal die Morganschen
Regeln nochmal genauer ansehen. Aber ich denke ich werde es
so wie es in dem Beitrag 7-Segment Anzeige steht machen.

Ja das Bild S2 der 7-Segment Anzeige sieht viel besser aus als das von
Bild S3, man sieht bei mehreren Ausgängen gleich was für eine Zahl
dargestellt wird. 

gruß
Josef


----------



## waldy (26 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
und vielleicht gibt s neue Afgabe für mich in SPS Programmierung?
Dann schreiben  wir als neue Tehma " Aufgabe 2 ".

gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (26 September 2005)

*BCD-Code*



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dann schreiben  wir als neue Tehma " Aufgabe 2 ...



Hallo waldy,

Ja, ich weiss auch schon eine neue. Nur die erste muß auch noch
gelößt werden die 7-Segment Anzeige soll ja bis zu 9 Teige anzeigen
können wenn die Teiglinge nicht gewogen wurden, sodas man dem
Maschinenbediner auf seinen Fehler aufmerksam machen kann.

Ich habe auch schon eine schöne Lösung in einem Buch gefunden die Disjunktive Normalform:


```
___ ___ ___ ___
M0=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___ ___ ___
M1=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___ ___     ___
M2=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___ ___
M3=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___     ___ ___
M4=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___     ___
M5=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___         ___
M6=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___
M7=M13 M12 M11 M10
       ___ ___ ___
M8=M13 M12 M11 M10
       ___ ___
M9=M13 M12 M11 M10
```

Und die Ausgänge die die Segmente der Anzeige schalten:


```
Q1=M0 v M2 v M3 v M5 v M6 v M7 v M8 v M9
Q2=M0 v M1 v M2 v M3 v M4 v M7 v M8 v M9
Q3=M0 v M1 v M3 v M4 v M5 v M6 v M7 v M8 v M9
Q4=M0 v M2 v M3 v M5 v M6 v M8
Q5=M0 v M2 v M6 v M8
Q6=M0 v M4 v M5 v M6 v M8 v M9
Q7=M2 v M3 v M4 v M5 v M6 v M8 v M9
```

Die Merker M10-M13 ist ein 4-Bit Zähler der von I2 den Zähltakt bekommt.
Er liefert der Anzeige die Zahl.

Das Logo Programm mache ich demnächst!  

mfg
Josef


----------



## Zottel (26 September 2005)

*Re: BCD-Code*


```
___ ___ ___ ___
M0=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___ ___ ___
M1=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___ ___     ___
M2=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___ ___
M3=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___     ___ ___
M4=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___     ___
M5=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___         ___
M6=M13 M12 M11 M10
   ___
M7=M13 M12 M11 M10
       ___ ___ ___
M8=M13 M12 M11 M10
       ___ ___
M9=M13 M12 M11 M10
```

Und die Ausgänge die die Segmente der Anzeige schalten:


```
Q1=M0 v M2 v M3 v M5 v M6 v M7 v M8 v M9
Q2=M0 v M1 v M2 v M3 v M4 v M7 v M8 v M9
Q3=M0 v M1 v M3 v M4 v M5 v M6 v M7 v M8 v M9
Q4=M0 v M2 v M3 v M5 v M6 v M8
Q5=M0 v M2 v M6 v M8
Q6=M0 v M4 v M5 v M6 v M8 v M9
Q7=M2 v M3 v M4 v M5 v M6 v M8 v M9
```
[/quote]
Unter der Vorraussetzung daß der Zähler nie über 9 geht, kannst du das so vereinfachen
(^ soll "nicht" bedeuten, hab' keinen Bock die Striche zu plazieren):

```
Q1=^M1*^M4
Q2=^M5 * ^M6
Q3=^M2 
....
```
Wenn man für M0..M9 wieder die Verknüpfungen einsetzt, kann man man etlichen Stellen gemeinsame Terme ausklammern. Wenn man die als Hilfsmerker programmiert, hat man das kürzeste Programm.

Oberhalb von 9 zeigen auch BCD to 7 segment decoder wie der 7447 Müll an. Uter der Annahme, daß die Halbleiterhersteller die Lösung nach allen Regeln der Kunst optimiert haben, hättet ihr die kürzeste Lösung genau dann, wenn bei 10..15 derselbe Müll angezeigt wird. Aber möglicherweise hatten die auch noch andere Randbedingungen.


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
eine Frage,
hast Du von mir was bekommen?
Ich habe leider keine Antwort.
gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (28 September 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frage,
> hast Du von mir was bekommen?
> Ich habe leider keine Antwort.



Hallo waldy,

Ja, Nein, danke das du mich daran erinnerst!
Deine Nachricht über das Forum habe ich erhalten.
Deine Mail mit den Bewerbungsunterlagen sind 
wahrscheinlich einem e-mail Filter zum opfer gefallen.
Ich bekomme immer so viel E-mails von jungen Frauen
die mir versuchen zu erklären wie gut die Sexualität ist.
(Die schreiben dann, komm doch zu mir auf meine Homepage)

Und ausserdem habe ich momentan wenig Zeit, ich 
versuche herauszubekommen was der Asterix ist in


```
Q1=^M1 * ^M4
```

Aber du kannst ja deine Bewerbung nochmals per E-mail
mir zusenden, dann lese ich sie mir mal durch wenn ich
Zeit habe.

mfg
Josef


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
wie geht s Dir?
Da ist neue Programm, Du muss nur in Echte Logo rein packen udn Anschlusse (Ausgägne) an Segment anschliessen.
Normaleweise Programm muss ( ich hoffe das ) ohne Problemm laufen,

I1 - Eingansimpuls

I2 - Reset auf 0

gruß waldy



P.S.  hast du vielleicht an diese mal meine Email Komplekt bekommen ?


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Neue Programm  , zählt von 0 bis 9 , als   ***. txt


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Anschlussplan für 7 Segmente ( die Ziffer an Bild sind die Ausgenge von Logo)


----------



## Josef (28 September 2005)

*Bewerbungsunterlagen!*



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.  hast du vielleicht an diese mal meine Email Komplekt bekommen



Hallo waldy,

Bewerbungsunterlagen habe ich bekommen, und im Anschluß
hat mir die Caritas eine E-mail geschickt ich solle doch mal
wieder Geld spenden :x 

mfg
Josef


----------



## Zottel (28 September 2005)

> Und ausserdem habe ich momentan wenig Zeit, ich
> versuche herauszubekommen was der Asterix ist in
> 
> ```
> ...


Oh, wirklich sorry, ich habe geschrieben, daß ich das Caret (^) für "nicht" nehme und den Stern glatt vergessen... Der "Asterisk" ,"*" steht für "und", in Analogie zur Multiplikation wo auch eine 0 dominiert:
1*1*1*0*1=0
wie in  "1 und 1 und 0 und 1=0" in Boole´scher Logik...


----------



## waldy (28 September 2005)

Hallo Josef,
habe am  meine Simulation Programm meine neue Programm schon getestet - funktioniert ( wie Gut -das weiss ich nicht).
Und wilst Du diese Programm auf Echte Logo das auch testen?

Die zählt von 0 bis 9 und kann man noch Reset machen.

Ich hoffe das unsere Qualitätskontrolle wird zufrieden. 

Und in meine Bewerbungsunterlage sthet alles wie in Gutem Romane
Ich weiss nicht, ob man so schreiben muss.

gruß waldy


----------



## Josef (28 September 2005)

*Bewerbung!*



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich weiss nicht, ob man so schreiben muss ...



Hallo waldy,

Deine Bewerbungen sind schon ok. 
würde ich auch so schreiben, habe gehört das
es beim Lebenslauf wichtig ist das er lückenlos 
ist, aberr ich denke das wird doch recht unterschiedlich
gehandhabt, je nach dem wo mann sich bewirbt.
Ich habe mich bei meiner letzten Bewerbung nur
mündlich bewerben müssen, also manchmal ist
keine schriftliche Bewerbung nötig.

mfg
Josef


----------

